# Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter schickte mir eben zwei Bilder einer stark verletzten Regenbogenforelle. 







Die Forelle hat er in einem See am Ufer mit dem Kescher gefangen - sie lebte noch, war aber entsprechend angeschlagen. 

Die Bilder zeigen Voder- und Rückseite des Fisches. 
Die Regenbogenforelle hatte 51cm. 

Wer oder Was hat den Fisch so zugerichtet?


----------



## Doanafischer (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Kormoran oder Haubentaucher.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

ich würde auf großhecht tippen, der von unten zugeschlagen hat. ich denke auch, dass die relativ starken verletzungen durch massive gegenwehr voch verstärkt wurden.


----------



## Ørret (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Braunbär|bigeyes


----------



## Eff (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Tippe auch auf Federvieh. Vorallem die großen Wunden sehen aus wie von Schnäbeln verursacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

bei den paarweisen Wunden eher weniger Kormoran/Vögel..

Hecht wegen der Risse weniger - Meterzander?


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Kormoran oder Haubentaucher.



 Kormoran könnte sein, Haubentaucher auf keinen Fall, der würde nie auf eine 51cm Forelle losgehen.



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich würde auf großhecht tippen, der von unten zugeschlagen hat. ich denke auch, dass die relativ starken verletzungen durch massive gegenwehr voch verstärkt wurden.



 Da der Fisch auf der einen Seite 3 Verletzungen mit annähernd gleichem Abstand hat, würde ich Hecht ausschließen. Auch die gegenüberliegenden Seite passt für mich nicht so zum Hecht. 



Ørret schrieb:


> Braunbär|bigeyes



Könnte sein |kopfkrat

 Hätte fast auf Schiffsschraube gesetzt, denke jedoch das kein motorisierten Schiff auf einem (Forellen) See schippert.
 Können derartige Verletzungen auch durch Parasiten verursacht werden?


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei den paarweisen Wunden eher weniger Kormoran/Vögel..
> 
> Hecht wegen der Risse weniger - Meterzander?



Ich würde auf Schwabe tippen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

ich hätt den vorher gekocht..
:g:g:g


----------



## Hechthiebgut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Kann ja eigentlich nur ein großer Hecht gewesen sein, wenn man den Biss und die Risse sieht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

schwimmt sie noch als hecht-futter oder ente.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Könnte sein, das ein Kormoran die Forelle verletzt hat und diese dann ein leichtes und duftendes Ziel für die Hechtmutter wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Doppel-Strike - das ist auch ne Möglichkeit!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Könnte sein, das ein Kormoran die Forelle verletzt hat und diese dann ein leichtes und duftendes Ziel für die Hechtmutter wurde.



Das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung für diese Verletzungen.
Die zwei punktförmigen Wunden am Rücken, verursacht vom Haken des Schnabels, mit den beiden Schlitzen auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite, sehen schon sehr kormorantypisch aus.
Der Rest vom "Gemetzel", also die Verletzungen auf der Unterseite sehen eher nach Hecht aus?

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Bei Hechtverbiß wären aber beide Seiten ähnlich vor allem was den Abstand in der Breite angeht. 
Hab schon fünf Pfünder gefangen das sieht anders aus. 
Kormoran wäre mein Tipp, daher auch die unterschiedlichen Bisse vom mehrmals zuschnappen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

noch ne Idee :
Franz hat versucht, zu filetieren?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

dann kann Franz ja auch nicht mehr schreiben-----Finger sind ab;-)


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da der Fisch auf der einen Seite 3 Verletzungen mit annähernd gleichem Abstand hat, würde ich Hecht ausschließen. Auch die gegenüberliegenden Seite passt für mich nicht so zum Hecht.


ich möchte trotzdem beim fisch als täter bleiben. gerade bei den großen beiden rißwunden denke ich an den unterkiefer eines hechts. und wer schon mal eine 50er forelle am haken hatte kann sich vorstellen, dass diese sich auch nicht einem großräuber kampflos ergeben wird. vielleicht auch deswegen die unregelmäßigkeiten auf der anderen seite. ob nun hecht oder zander, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
die beiden kreisrunden wunden auf dem rücken könnten nachträglich durch schnäbel entstanden sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

also die Double-Strike Vermutung würd ich, je länger ich sinniere, auch immer mehr unterstützen


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Hallo Franz,
aus welchem Gewässer stammt die, um die Möglichkeiten einzugrenzen, bzw. auszuschließen.

L.G.
NM


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

@NaabMäx

Ein See in Süddeutschland. Ca. 20ha. Wels, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Stör usw. - die volle Auswahl an Süßwasser-Räubern ist vorhanden.

Die Forellen sind wohl Besatzfische die bereits in dieser Größe eingesetzt werden.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> je länger ich sinniere


jetzt brauchen wir aber was hochprozentiges! |supergri

ich habe gerade mal nach bildern gegoogelt nach 'verletzung durch kormoran'. der kormoran als einzeltäter ist auch nicht ganz abwägig, sollten die aufgelisteten fischverletzungen ausschließlich dem kormoran zuzuschreiben sein. überprüft habe ich das nicht.


----------



## renrök (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Die Forelle ist ja wirklich übel zugerichtet.
Man könnt fast glauben, da hätte jemand ne S-Draht-Rolle unter Wasser verlegt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

https://naturfotografen-forum.de/o587753-Fischadler


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Hallo Franz, 
nein, dein Revier will ich dir nicht streitig machen - hab meine Eigenen. 

Einen Hecht kommt für mich eher nicht in Frage. |abgelehn

Wenns ein Vogel gewesen sein soll, dann vermutlich nur der bei uns in der Oberpfalz heimische Breitmaulkormoran. 
Der schnabuliert auch Meterforellen weg als gäbs kein Morgen.
#r

Wenn der See einen größeren Zulauf hat, der in der Regel mit Turbienen bestückt ist. Wenn z. B. ein Gitterstab fehlt.......
Sehr verdächtig.....

Eine Hausnummer als Zander, der nachgefast hat, wär auch noch eine Möglichkeit, dazu schaut der Verletzungsabstand  fast ein wengerl weit aus.  Aber wer weis. Und wennst nan du niad gmessen host,.....  #4

In der Oberpfalz / Niederbayern und einigen anderen Gebieten, wäre der Otter eine nicht zu weit hergeholte Alternative.
Keine Ahnung ob die Südbayern auch Turbinen und Otter haben und wie Breit seine Kiefer sind.|sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

an Otter hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht - fehlt mir auch die Kenntnis, wie das aussieht.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

@naabmäx
Ich habe den Fisch nicht gefangen - ein Kumpel hat mir lediglich die Bilder geschickt. Ich bin aber auch überfragt -deshalb habe ich sie eingestellt  

Mechanische Einwirkungen auf den Fisch halte ich für ausgeschlossen - es gibt keine Turbinen, Gitterstäbe etc. Ganz "stinknormaler" Baggersee. 

@all
Die Fischadler-Populationen hier sind relativ gut bekannt - ein Horst ist soweit ich weiß in ca. 20km Entfernung. Ich weiß nicht wie groß deren Revier normalerweise so ist. 

Otter sieht so aus:






Ein Otter liegt zumindest threoretisch im Bereich des Möglichen - denn Otter gibt es in Bayern mittlerweile wieder recht viele. Glaube ich aber eher nicht. 






Die "Vorderseite" mit den 2 deutlichen Rissen sieht für mich schon fisch-typisch aus. 

Bei der Rückseite sieht es "oben" eher nach Vogelattacken aus, unten hingegen siehts wieder eher nach Bisspuren eines Fisches aus. 

Laichzeits Vermutung - vom Vogel angepackt und dann leichte Beute für einen Raubfisch kann natürlich durchaus zutreffend sein. 

Aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß es auch nicht


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Naja ,Otter und Seeadler kommen wohl in den wenigsten Gebieten vor und daher wird die wohl auch kaum jemand mit solchen Verletzungen in Verbindung bringen.:m


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Franz,wenn ich mir die Löcher so anschaue
 durchgehen tun die wohl nicht. 
 Nicht, das die wer an 2 Haken gepinnt hat, der Rest sind paa Schnitte vom Stahl|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Da gibt es doch keinen Zweifel das hier der Wolpertinger zugeschlagen hat und gestört wurde sein schädliches Werk zu vollenden.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Hi Franz,

an einen Andler hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Dann müssten die beiden Bilder vertauscht sein, oder der Vogel ist Rückwärts geflogen. |supergri

Ein  Adler greift vorne mit 2-3 je Fuß und hinten mit je einer Klaue zu.   Also wennst aus Vorne hinten machst, ist das durchaus eine stark  denkbare Alternative.

Schäärz beiseite.
Wenn Adler als Möglichkeit in betracht kommt.

Bild links unten:
Die zwei Löcher oben, stammen von den hinteren Klauen und die unteren Schlitzchen von den vorderen 3 Klauen. Auf einer rechten Seite vom Bild l.u. hat er ihn mit den Vorderen K. umklammert und sind somit nicht eingedrungen.(doch eine)

Bild links oben:
Das sind Austritswunden der 2 hinteren Klauen.
Durch das keisförmigen schließen der Fänge sollten diese Wunden so hinkommen.

So wird die Adlerthese durchaus schlüssig.

L.G.
NM


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei Hechtverbiß wären aber beide Seiten ähnlich vor allem was den Abstand in der Breite angeht.
> Hab schon fünf Pfünder gefangen das sieht anders aus.
> Kormoran wäre mein Tipp, daher auch die unterschiedlichen Bisse vom mehrmals zuschnappen.



Es kann ja auch sein, das dem Hecht ein Zähnchen fehlte. Ich habe einige Weißfische gefangen, die genauso aussahen, nur kleiner. Ich tippe auf Hecht.


----------



## KillBabyKill (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

https://naturfotografen-forum.de/o1436358-Fischadler%20nach%20dem%20Fangerfolg

 Wie man auf diesem Bild sieht, ist die Adlerthese doch nicht so unschlüssig. Dazu würde passen, dass die Forelle im Flug ordentlich gezappelt hat. Der Adler hat sowieso Probleme mit so einem Vieh in den Klauen zu starten und er lässt die lieber los, als selber tauchen zu gehen.
 Ich habe bei mir nen Adler mit ner ca 50cm großen Brasse losfliegen sehen. Ins Beuteschema passt so eine Forelle, gerade weil Besatzfische diese Gefahr nicht wirklich kennen und deshalb arglos an der Oberfläche schwimmen.


----------



## KillBabyKill (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Das ist übrigens eine echt klasse Naturbilderseite und da sind noch mehr Adlerbilder mit kopfüber mitfliegenden Fischen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Man, ihr Experten! Ist ja wohl ziemlich eindeutig, was das war. Ich behaupte mal ein tollwütiger Eisvogel oder eine Grundel auf Crack! 

 Schöne Woche euch! #h

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch keinen Zweifel das hier der Wolpertinger zugeschlagen hat und gestört wurde sein schädliches Werk zu vollenden.





DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Man, ihr Experten! Ist ja wohl ziemlich eindeutig, was das war. Ich behaupte mal ein tollwütiger Eisvogel oder eine Grundel auf Crack!




Ich neige inzwischen aber auch immer mehr zur Adlertheorie - gibbets die da irgendwo? 

Oder Double-Strike:
Vogel, großer Zander..


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Adler gibts - aber ein Stück entfernt. 



> Die Fischadler-Populationen hier sind relativ gut bekannt - ein Horst ist soweit ich weiß in ca. 20km Entfernung. Ich weiß nicht wie groß deren Revier normalerweise so ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

aaah, merci, überlesen!!


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Jetzt wo ihr es nochmal erwähnt. Seeadler! Das Spurenbild passt genau. Die beiden großen Wunden von den hinteren Krallen und vorne von den anderen Zehen. Wenn der Adler abhebt, reißen die hinteren Krallen tief ins Fleisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Weiß denn jemand wie groß das Revier von so einem Adler ist?


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

20-50 quadratkilometer kann er zum Jagen nutzen.

Er sucht sich allerdings meist grosse Seen aus mit guter Einflugschneise.


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Je geringer die Population, desto größer das Revier, wie gründler schon schrieb, 50 km² sind durchaus drin. Wie ich gehörte habe, schaut im hiesigen Forellenteich auch öfter ein Seeadler (gezielt?) vorbei. Sein eigentliches Revier dürfte aber gut 10 km Luftlinie entfernt liegen. In unmittelbarer Nähe befinden sich keine tauglichen Gewässer.


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das es eher kein Seeadler gewesen ist,die Verletzungen sehen eher nach Kormoran aus.

Gucke ich mir bilder an von Seeadlern mit beute oder denke an die Adler die ich hier habe und wie sie jagen passt das nicht unbedingt mit dem bild hier überein.Gucke ich mir nun Kormoran bilder an und lasse das bild hier mit meinen erfahrungen abgleichen komme ich wieder eher auf die Schwarzen.

Sollten zb. 10-20Stk. da gewesen sein und sie haben eine Treibjagd gemacht oder sogar gekesselt,kann es sein das sich mehrere Schwarze um die Forelle gekloppt haben,dabei entstehen dann schon mal solche üblen Verletzungen wie hier zu sehen.

Adler haben Nadelspitze krallen die sich fein und tief ins fleisch schneiden,ist die beute nicht zu bewältigen wird sie sofort losgelassen.In nur ganz wenigen fällen lässt er sich auf einen "Kampf" ein,die Gefahr dabei zu ertrinken ist im durchaus bewußt.

Daher tippe ich eher auf die Schwarzen.


Guckt euch mal das ein oder andere bild an und dann vergleicht das mit Seeadlern bildern
https://www.google.de/search?dcr=0&...0i67k1j0i30k1j0i24k1j0i10i24k1.56.-2wDV29hphg


https://www.google.de/search?dcr=0&...0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.5.374.0...53.YF7FhZbYhpQ
#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Die beiden runden Löcher deuten auf einen Reiher hin. Durch den Versuch, den Fisch zum chlucken zu drehen sind die anderen Verletzungen entstanden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Keine Ahnung was es war, aber kein Hecht....
Außer der war so alt und groß das er nur wenige Zähne noch im Maul hatte|rolleyes


----------



## jochen68 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Hier mal zum Vergleich Beispiele von Hechtattacken. 
Auffallend ist das Aufschlitzen vorne:

Saibling um 55cm (Fund):







Saibling knapp 40cm: hier war ich selber der Angler, der den Hecht bis fast ans Ufer zog:


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Hallo Franz,
Wenns ein Fischadler gewessen sein soll und kein Seeadler, dann kann der See nur in Ostbayern (Grafenwöhr) und nicht in Südbayern sein. 

Der Seeadler brütet ebenso in der Oberpfalz (gleiche Gegend wie Fischader), am unteren Inn, Fränkischen Seenplatte und es gibt noch welche in der Chiemseegegend.
Da für mich Südbayern Oberbayern ist, muss dein Freund nähe Chiemsee gefischt haben, oder du hast alles unterm Weisßwurstäquator zu Südbayern erklärt. 

Der Freund soll entlich sein Krokodiel einfangen. Hatten wir ja auch schon.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

@NaabMäx
Ich hab Süddeutschland geschrieben, nicht Südbayern


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ich glaube nicht an Adler als Verursacher dieser Verletzungen, aber davon abgesehen, können sowohl Seeadler als auch Fischadler derzeit an jedem Gewässer Deutschlands auftauchen.
Die diesjährigen Jungvögel sind nun selbständig und werden zum Teilzieher, suchen sich also eigene Reviere, b.z.w. im Fall des Fischadlers, ziehen jetzt in den Süden bis hin nach Westafrika.

Jürgen


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Morgen...

 Ich überlege nur, ob ein Reiher oder Kormoran einen, für ihre Verhältnisse sehr großen Fisch, solch multiple Verletzungen zufügen können. Okay, Kormorane jagen auch in Gruppen. Wenn ich bei mir in der Heimat auf dem Wasser unterwegs bin, findet man auch öfter mal verlorenen Beute vom Seeadler (passiert relativ oft, gerade bei größeren Fischen). Die Spuren sehen nicht unähnlich aus, gerade wenn schwere Fische regelrecht ausreißen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ich schließe mich gründler und 50er-Jäger an!

Von einem Hecht angefallene Forellen sehen anders aus. Im Vergleich eher viele kleine Schlitze in einer Richtung und über den Biß-(Umfang) auch oft massive Schuppenverluste.

Das findet man vorliegend aber gar nicht, sondern eher einzelne Marken die im Verlauf auch abweichen. Zu dem von Rissen bis zu punktuellen Marken. Das spricht für Kormoran(e)!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

@DeepDown
Ein großer Raubfisch als Quelle des Unheils wäre mir aber deutlich lieber als irgendein Federvieh - dann wüsste ich, wo ich es diesen Herbst noch mal probieren könnte :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

12/70 statt 3/0er ...


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

ich tipp auf seeadler 





Franz_16 schrieb:


> @NaabMäx
> Ich hab Süddeutschland geschrieben, nicht Südbayern



dann hättste ja auch norditalien schreiben müssen :m


----------



## Ulli_1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Habe mir seit langem mal einen Fred von vorn durchgelesen und mir bis Seite zwei die Frage gestellt warum keiner auf einen Greifvogel, wie den Adler, kommt. Das war nämlich mein erster Gedanke als ich das Bild gesehen habe.

Von daher tendiere ich auch zum Adler. Alles andere wurde ja schon geschrieben warum.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ganz klar ein Tigerfisch.

 Wer angelt kann verlieren, wer nicht angelt hat schon verloren.


----------



## Double2004 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Sicherlich waren hier mindestens zwei Täter am Werk. Die Bissstellen an der Unterseite stammen von einem Hecht, die kreisrunden Wunden am Rücken von Kormoran oder Reiher. Ich denke, die Hechtattacke führte dazu, dass die Forelle indisponiert war und in Reichweite des Federviehs geriet. Die beiden senkrechten Verletzungen über die Seitenlinie hinweg deuten auf zusätzliche Fehlattacken des Federviehs hin.


----------



## DrDosenbier (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 12/70 statt 3/0er ...



made my day...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Sicherlich waren hier mindestens zwei Täter am Werk. Die Bissstellen an der Unterseite *stammen von einem Hecht,* die kreisrunden Wunden am Rücken von Kormoran oder Reiher. Ich denke, die Hechtattacke führte dazu, dass die Forelle indisponiert war und in Reichweite des Federviehs geriet. Die beiden senkrechten Verletzungen über die Seitenlinie hinweg deuten auf zusätzliche Fehlattacken des Federviehs hin.



Und der hatte nur noch zwei Zähne im Maul?
Konnte gerade am Wochenende an meiner 32cm großen Roach von Savagear sehen wie ein Hechtbiss aussieht, der schön über den Fisch packt-da muss dein Hec ht hier dann nur noch zwei drei Stumpen im maul gehabt haben und sich ansonsten von Babynahrung ernähren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Ulli_1 schrieb:


> Habe mir seit langem mal einen Fred von vorn durchgelesen und mir bis Seite zwei die Frage gestellt warum keiner auf einen Greifvogel, wie den Adler, kommt. Das war nämlich mein erster Gedanke als ich das Bild gesehen habe.
> 
> Von daher tendiere ich auch zum Adler. Alles andere wurde ja schon geschrieben warum.



#27 wurde bereits der Adler als Möglichkeit angesehen.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und der hatte nur noch zwei Zähne im Maul?



Also ich sehe im Bauchbereich mindestens fünf Bisswunden. Vielleicht zeigt mein PC ja auch ein anderes Foto an...:g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Das es kein Süßwasserfisch gewesen sein kann sollte man eigentlich anhand des Bildes sofort erkennen.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das es kein Süßwasserfisch gewesen sein kann sollte man eigentlich anhand des Bildes sofort erkennen.



Was wars denn? Etwa ein Salzwasserfisch? In Süddeutschland?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Junge, ich wollte mich nur damit von der Aussage distanzieren dass es generell keine Fische gibt, die solche Wunden verursachen können.
Ich wollte erst nur "Fisch" schreiben weil ich mir dachte, dass es wieder absichtlich falsch verstanden wird.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe im Bauchbereich mindestens fünf Bisswunden. Vielleicht zeigt mein PC ja auch ein anderes Foto an...:g



Und wo sind die anderen rund 595 Zähne welche ein Hecht besitzt|rolleyes
Aber wahrscheinlich wollte er die Forelle nur sezieren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Der hatte halt nur noch 5. Und die waren alle Fingerdick und 5 cm lang!|rolleyes


----------



## Double2004 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wo sind die anderen rund 595 Zähne welche ein Hecht besitzt|rolleyes
> Aber wahrscheinlich wollte er die Forelle nur sezieren



Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer...#q|kopfkrat

Die kleinen Zähne haben das Schuppenkleid der Forelle nicht durchdrungen. Und da ein echter Fisch nunmal keine ebene, harte Fläche ist und der Angriff von schräg unten kam, ist die Bisskraft nicht gleichmäßig verteilt. Die größte Kraft geht logischerweise schwerpunktmäßig über die Eckzähne.

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass du analog nach Zanderattacken oftmals quasi nur die Abdrücke der Hundszähne siehst?

Wenn du es schaffst, die beiden anderen Fotos der verendeten Salmoniden anzusehen, wirst du auch dort keine 595 Zahnabdrücke finden. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass dein 32er Roach auch weniger als 595 Abdrücke nach einer Hechtattacke aufweist.#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer...#q|kopfkrat
> 
> Die kleinen Zähne haben das Schuppenkleid der Forelle nicht durchdrungen. Und da ein echter Fisch nunmal keine ebene, harte Fläche ist und der Angriff von schräg unten kam, ist die Bisskraft nicht gleichmäßig verteilt. Die größte Kraft geht logischerweise schwerpunktmäßig über die Eckzähne.
> 
> ...



Aber auch mehr als 5.|rolleyes
Es war kein Hecht.
 Und dann auch noch Hechtzähne mit Zanderzähnen vergleichen. Auweia.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ich habe eine grundsätzliche Bitte: Kann die Administration künftig alle rein spekulativen Threads, die niemals ein handfestes Ergebnis haben KÖNNEN, als solche kennzeichnen? Wäre echt klasse, weil man sich so viel Leserei für Nüsse erspart, Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich habe eine grundsätzliche Bitte: Kann die Administration künftig alle rein spekulativen Threads, die niemals ein handfestes Ergebnis haben KÖNNEN, als solche kennzeichnen? Wäre echt klasse, weil man sich so viel Leserei für Nüsse erspart, Danke!


Tut mir echt leid, dass ich nicht hellsehen kann..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Völliger Blödsinn. Man braucht nur den ersten Post zu lesen und man kann sich denken, dass es ein spekulativer Thread wird...


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tut mir echt leid, dass ich nicht hellsehen kann..


 
 Mir auch... :q

Was hat man denn erwartet? Etwa, daß jemand live und in Farbe (auch unter Wasser!) dabei war - idealerweise das Schauspiel gefilmt hat?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer...#q|kopfkrat
> 
> Die kleinen Zähne haben das Schuppenkleid der Forelle nicht durchdrungen. Und da ein echter Fisch nunmal keine ebene, harte Fläche ist und der Angriff von schräg unten kam, ist die Bisskraft nicht gleichmäßig verteilt. Die größte Kraft geht logischerweise schwerpunktmäßig über die Eckzähne.
> 
> ...



Das man alle Zähne sieht hat niemand behauptet....
Soll ein Hecht die Forelle gepackt haben, werden die großen Zähne Schaden anrichten, genauso wie die kleinen-die Aussage von wegen die hätten das Schuppenkleid nicht durchdrungen ist völliger quatsch, der Hecht will seine beute fressen zum überleben, der will mit dem Teil nicht spielen....

DIE 32 Roach hat keine 595 oder mehr Zahnabdrücke-zumindest habe ich ich gezählt, aber es sind große Risse zu sehen genauso wie unzählige kleine ganz eng aneinderliegende|rolleyes

Naja zum vergleich zwischen Hecht und Zanderzahn haben ja andere schon was gesagt....


Aber sone Story wo ein Hecht eine große Forelle erlegt hat ist natürlich spannender udn man kann ja weiter spekulieren wie riesig( solch einen Fisch greift selbst ein 75er Hecht an) der Hecht sein muss welcher so einen Fisch nimmt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mir auch... :q
> 
> Was hat man denn erwartet? Etwa, daß jemand live und in Farbe (auch unter Wasser!) dabei war - idealerweise das Schauspiel gefilmt hat?



EBEN! Warum soll man diesen Thread dann noch extra kennzeichnen?#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> EBEN! Warum soll man diesen Thread dann noch extra kennzeichnen?#c


:m:m:m


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> EBEN! Warum soll man diesen Thread dann noch extra kennzeichnen?#c



Sollen wir mal gemeinsam überlegen oder kommste von alleine drauf?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Überlege du! |bigeyes
 Kannst das bestimmt besser.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

@Fruehling

Denke schon - dass im Eingangsposting deutlich wird dass ich es eben auch nicht weiß.

Wenn es ein Ratespiel mit fixem Ergebnis hätte sein sollen hätte ich das schon dazugeschrieben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Ich bin mal auf seine Überlegungen gespannt.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Die sind unerheblich - da das hier mal völlig offtopic ist. 

Bitte weiter zum Thema:
Wer oder Was hat die Regenbogenforelle geschnappt?


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Franz hat's verstanden, heißa!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Biste gut davongekommen .
 Nächstes Mal erst überlegen was du für seltsame Wünsche äußerst.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Schade, Du nicht...


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welcher Räuber hat hier zugepackt?*

Franz, 
dein Freund soll sich beim nächsten Ansitz eine Forelle auf den Hut binden und auf den Einschalg warten.:a##|engel:

Vielleicht pickt ihn ja ein Reiher oder Kormoran auf den Kopf - aber nur vielleicht.|abgelehn

Franz, wo wohnst jetzt du und dein Freund gleich wieder!!! - Du Baze.|jump:|laola:



Aligatorhecht hatten wir auch noch nicht.:q


----------

